# henry eaveguard 1.4mm thick vs iko armourguard 1.8mm thick



## resroofer (May 17, 2010)

what do you guys think of henry eaveguard 1.4mm thick ice and water vs iko armourgard ice and water 1.8mm thick

thx


----------



## lsaver07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Henry. Hands down easier to use


----------



## resroofer (May 17, 2010)

lsaver07 said:


> Henry. Hands down easier to use


thx for responding but i found them about the same to install

just wondering which one sealed and held up better


----------



## lsaver07 (Dec 14, 2010)

That I could not tell you. Never had to tear them up. This may not matter but I have been told that Henry makes the Tribuilt brand I+W for Allied. If you are familiar with them. That's what my Allied rep told me anyway.


----------

